# silver maple does it make good firewood



## gunny100 (May 24, 2018)

I have a huge silver maple in my yard it a bought 70 feet tall
and the trunk is huge
would that tree make good firewood


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 24, 2018)

Makes fair firewood imo but starts to rot soon if not kept out of the weather.


----------



## muddstopper (May 25, 2018)

Any easy to get wood is good firewood. If it burns and will fit in my stove, I burn it. Yea, Silver maple will rot pretty fast if left on the ground, even in tree lenghts


----------



## macattack_ga (May 25, 2018)

Too much ash... have to empty the stove too often when burning silver maple.

If you've got a wood burner w/ a shaker & pan it'd be a different story.


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 25, 2018)

Yes..it's the bestus wood out their..almost as good as wallnutt and syickamore .


----------



## macattack_ga (May 25, 2018)

JeffHK454 said:


> Yes..it's the bestus wood out their..almost as good as wallnutt and syickamore .



Yeah, I was wondering if he was trolling.... has the forum been that slow lately?


----------



## germy01 (May 25, 2018)

Any wood that close to my house makes great firewood. I haven't found one yet when split and dried that doesn't burn.


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 25, 2018)

macattack_ga said:


> Yeah, I was wondering if he was trolling.... has the forum been that slow lately?


Yes to both your statements.


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 25, 2018)

macattack_ga said:


> Yeah, I was wondering if he was trolling.... has the forum been that slow lately?


To bring something worthwhile to this thread..post a picture of that FJ40!


----------



## stumpy75 (May 25, 2018)

gunny100 said:


> I have a huge silver maple in my yard it a bought 70 feet tall
> and the trunk is huge
> would that tree make good firewood



I hope so, because I got 4 cords of it from a neighbors tree last fall. It was right next to my driveway, so it was hard to turn down! No, it's not oak, locust or hedge, so don't expect that! But it was free and close and will burn just fine. Really nice for campfire wood, or a fireplace on Christmas Eve. .


----------



## NSMaple1 (May 25, 2018)

JeffHK454 said:


> Yes..it's the bestus wood out their..almost as good as wallnutt and syickamore .



Especially if it's free....


----------



## Huskybill (May 25, 2018)

I was burning anything I get my hands on. I cut a willow tree I got seven cords of wood from it. The only problem it smelled like the swamp was burning. I was burning it around 11 pm through the night. I let it dry for three years too.

Maple is ok. I mix it with oak, hickory. I set the stove damper and pipe damper by the temp gauges. Not to waste wood burn time.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 25, 2018)

stumpy75 said:


> I hope so, because I got 4 cords of it from a neighbors tree last fall. It was right next to my driveway, so it was hard to turn down! No, it's not oak, locust or hedge, so don't expect that! But it was free and close and will burn just fine. Really nice for campfire wood, or a fireplace on Christmas Eve. .


It does smell nice when burning.


----------



## crowbuster (May 25, 2018)

I like some on hand for early and late season in the owb


----------



## muddstopper (May 25, 2018)

Silver maple is good to smoke bacon. I like to split it into small splits and then take the chop saw and cut into little chunks. I have a metal 5gal bucket with a 2in hole in the lid. I fill the bucket about half full of those little chunks and put on top of the fish fryer and heat it up. The chunks will burn without flaming up, all smoke. Hang your middlings over top the bucket and let set in the smoke for about 4 hrs for a cold smoke. Slice and fry, Yum Yum


----------



## LondonNeil (May 26, 2018)

It beats trolls repeatedly asking for free firewood..... But only just.


----------



## farmer steve (May 26, 2018)

i think if you have to ask a person prolly shouldn't be burning wood.


----------



## James Miller (May 26, 2018)

farmer steve said:


> i think if you have to ask a person prolly shouldn't be burning wood.


I ask a lot of questions and you haven't told me to get lost yet .


----------



## rarefish383 (May 26, 2018)

JeffHK454 said:


> To bring something worthwhile to this thread..post a picture of that FJ40!


I worked for UPS for 30 years. I always checked out the cars on new routes. One route I had, had an older fellow I always talked to. One day he said he had to get over to the Big Brick House and mow the yard. In the middle of the development was a 5 acre lot with a big brick house, and an old FJ. He bought the house he lived in when he got married, and he later inherited the Big House, but liked his smaller house better, and couldn't bring himself to sell the family place. He said if I liked the FJ I could have it. I told him I had looked at it a couple times and was amazed at how rust free it was. He laughed and said back in the 60's-70's it had rusted out so bad he bought a brand new fiberglass body from J.C. Whitney and rebodied it. A couple days later it was gone. He told his son he gave it to me, and his son grabbed it fast.


----------

